# Baby cichlids - how to help them survive?



## MbunaMan (Nov 21, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has had any luck with cichlid fry surviving in a large tank with all the adult fish?

I have been taking out the mums and putting them into the smaller tank I have (this has been successful), but it is getting increasingly hard to capture them without taking everything out of the tank.

I am just worried they will be eaten immediately after spitting.

Any tips for this to be successful.

Thanks!


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I had an mbuna tank that had a breeding trio in there. From time to time I would have to scoup out 3 or 4 babies but most of them got eaten. I had tons of rocks that they could hide in and a couple fake plants that they could squeeze into as well to stay safe.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

If they are in tanks with adults they will likely get eaten even with a large amount of cover. If you want to breed them put them in an appropriate setup if you want to enjoy their beauty then just enjoy them & whatever survives survives.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

is there anyway you could herd the female into a larger container (within the tank) then from in the container strip her?

I happened to net a female at work (didnt know she was holding ....duh..:3) and placed her into another tank. She spat out her fry for a little while.

So i guess at that time i could have taken her and placed her back in the main tank?

I have no idea.. not a cichlid person


----------

